# Caught a Wild Anole



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, wild is relative. 
For a while now she has been living in the kitchen. I would catch her and put her outside, but days later I would find her back in the kitchen, sunning herself on the kitchen counter. 
Since I'm not a fan of lizard poop in the same area I cook my food I decided to just make her an official member of the household when I caught her this morning.

So far she has adjusted fairly well. Her color hasn't returned to green yet, but it has lightened up a bit and she has chosen a comfortable spot to nap. She doesn't seem to be afraid of me, more curious about what I'm doing. Fortunately I had a spare 10 gallon tank and the right substrate. She's already bouncing around her tank and enjoying the fresh water and tasty crickets. 

I'm calling her Eponine as it seems to suite her well.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I had green anoles when I was younger. They're great little creatures. I love it when the males do their little push up dance!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Love the name. I'm a les miz fan too anoles make awesome pets


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to have California Green Anoles. They are quite fun to watch. I would get her some companions because they tend to live in groups. Usually it's one male to 2 or more females. =P


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Ilovemybabyrats said:


> Love the name. I'm a les miz fan too anoles make awesome pets


So far it fits her well. She is very much Eponine.


She's settle in quickly. She's back to being fully green and is sleeping in her branch of leaves. I don't think I've ever seen any animal adjust to a new environment so quickly.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Pfffftttt
Just got a flared dewlap. 
Turns out Eponine is actually a subadult male. LOL

I'll be changing the name to Gavroche.


----------

